# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  التوت..

## شذى الزهراء

*بسمه تعالى*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*التوت.. ثمرة مليئة بالفوائد الصحية،،*

*تناول تقرير طبي الفوائد التي تكمن في التوت بأنواعه والتي تتوافر في معظم أوقات السنة، حيث أكد التقرير أن التوت مليء بالفوائد الصحية وشدد على ضرورة تناول التوت باستمرار.*
*وبين التقرير الذي أعده مجموعة من الخبراء الاسكتلنديين أن التوت يعتبر من الثمار الغنية جداً بالفوائد التي تفيد الإنسان وتقوي مناعته ضد الأمراض.*
*وبين التقرير أن التوت يتفوق على الكثير من الفواكه باحتوائه على كميات كبيرة من الفيتامينات والمواد المعدنية المفيدة للجسم وكذلك المواد المضادة للتأكسد.*
*ومن أكثر الفيتامينات تواجداً في التوت هو فيتامين "سي" الذي بدوره يعتبر مهماً جداً لكونه يساعد على امتصاص الحديد في الجسم ويقوي الجلد ويحافظ عليه، بالإضافة إلى دوره في تقوية لعظام والأسنان وكذلك زيادة قدرة الجسم على التعافي من الأمراض. ويؤكد الخبراء أن التوت يحتوي كميات من فيتامين "سي" تفوق تلك الموجودة في البرتقال والليمون.*
*وأشار التقرير إلى أن كمية المواد المضادة للتأكسد المتواجدة في أنواع التوت عالية جداُ وبالتالي يعمل التوت على حماية الجسم من الإصابة بأمراض خطرة مثل السرطان والالتهابات بأنواعها. وأوضح الخبراء أن بعض أنواع التوت تعمل بشكل فاعل على خفض السكر والدهون في الدم وموازنة ضغط الدم.*
*وبين التقرير أن الفواكه عموماُ والتوت على الأخص تساعد على تحفيز عملية إعادة بناء خلايا الدماغ وتعمل أيضا على تقوية الذاكرة خصوصاُ وخفض حدة النسيان مع التقدم في السن.*
*وأكد التقرير أن التوت يعمل أيضاُ على منع تكاثر البكتريا الضارة في المعدة والجهاز الهضمي وتعمل على تنقيته منها وحمايته من الالتهابات التي قد تصيبه نتيجة تناول بعض الأطعمة الغير صحية.*

*دمتم اصحاء*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

تسلمين غناتي شذى
على هيك طرح
موفقه لكل خيـــــــــــــر
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  
شذوي  
يعطيك العافيه  

على الطرح  الرائع  
معلوات جميله ومفيده  عن التوت   
ما ننحرم جديدك 

دمتي بود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> تسلمين غناتي شذى
> على هيك طرح
> موفقه لكل خيـــــــــــــر
> دمتي بود



 
*مشكوورة دمعه ع التواجد الحلوو*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام عليكم 
> شذوي 
> يعطيك العافيه 
> 
> على الطرح الرائع 
> معلوات جميله ومفيده عن التوت 
> ما ننحرم جديدك 
> 
> دمتي بود



 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*
*سويت الارووع حضورج بموضوعي*
*دمتي بحمى الرحمن*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## MOONY

يسلموو شذووي
عالمعلومات القيمه
تحياتي

----------


## أم غدير

السلام عليكم 
خيتي الله يعطيش العافيه يارب
على المعلومات المفيييده تسلمي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مونـي , ام غدير*
*شكراا لتواجدكما الجميييل*
*دمتما بود*
*تحـياااتي*

----------


## رجب

*شكرا شذى الزهراء* 

*على المعلومات* 

*تحياتي ..*

----------


## احلى توته

:idea: مشكوره وتسلمي خيتو ع المعلومات الحلوه :idea: 
             لا عدمنا جديدك

----------


## نبض قلب

تسلمي يالغلآ على الطرح ..

موضوع قيمـ ذو فائده تعم على الجميع ..

يعطيش العافيه ..
تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يسلمووووووووووووووووا

----------


## ورده محمديه

_عيني على التوت وفوائد التوت_ 
_يسلمووووووووووا_
_بنتظار القادم_ 
_تحياتي الحارهـ_

----------

